# Discography code 62290/62291



## tcraig (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi all, 

When billing discography do you bill a 72285/72295 for each level of discography or just one for the entire procedure?

1.  do you bill like this? 
62290
62290
62290
72295
72295
72295

or do you bill like this?
62290
62290
62290
72295

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Diane.Williamson (Nov 11, 2009)

My notes say that you bill the 72295 per level. 

A great resource for the spine is the Medtronics Spine Line website. You can email them questions at spinalcodingmd@medtronic.com


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 11, 2009)

Agree...

Per the AMA:

The discography procedure performed at the L2-3, L3-4, L4-5 and L5-S1 (this was the example given) levels may be reported with code 62290, Injection procedure for diskography, each level; lumbar. This code should be reported four times since four levels were imaged. Also, code 72295, Diskography, lumbar, radiological supervision and interpretation, may be reported four times for the radiological supervision and interpretation as *this code can be reported for each lumbar level.*


----------

